# الطاقة المغناطيسية للقضاء على الاملاح



## asfour41 (17 يوليو 2008)

سمعت منذ فترة عن اجهزة مغناطيسية تستخدم لازالة الاملاح الزائدة من الماء او بصيغة علمية اكثر تحويل الاملاح من صيغة الى صيغة اخرى غير ضارة .. وبذلك نستطيع استخدام نفس المياه للزراعة وبدون اي تأثير على النباتات وبدون تكون سبخة ملحية على المزروعات .. وايضا يمكن استخدامها للمكيفات الصحراوية وذلك لكي يعمل المكيف بدون مشاكل التمليح ... 

بصراحة بالبداية لم اصدق كل هذه الادعاءات ولكنني عندما قمت بتجريبها ايقنت بانها فعلا نافعة ومفيدة للزراعة وللمكيف الصحراوي .. 

وقد وعدت المهندس الذي اعطاني هذه التقنية بأن اعمل له دعاية حتى يتسنى لاكبر قدر من الناس الاستفادة منها .. 

عنوان المهندس :- 

السعودية -- الرياض -- شارع سلام للبذور . 

xxxxxxxxxxxx أرجو الالتزام بقوانين الملتقى وعدم وضع ارقام للهاتف


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يوليو 2008)

أخي الكريم المنتدى وضع لنشر العلم والنقاش

لا للدعاية والاعلان

ان كنت تستطيع اعطاءنا فكرة عن المشروع أتمنى ذلك وان كنت تخشى سرقة الفكرة فأتمنى ان نسمع عنها يوما

بعد تسجيلها ....

تحياتي


----------



## asfour41 (18 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم محمد الكردي .. انا اوضحت منذ البداية ان هدفي من الموضوع هو نشر الفائدة .. الكثيرون يعانون من مشاكل زيادة الملوحة والحل موجود ولكن لايوجد من يرشدهم اليه ... فهل نشر الفائدة ممنوع في منتداكم الكريم .. 
ان كان كذلك فأرجو مراجعة القوانين ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يوليو 2008)

بالعكس اخي نحن نرحب بالفائدة

تفضل واطرح مالديك من معلومات ..... وجزاك الله كل الخير

لكن لا يجوز وضع ارقام اتصال ....


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووور على الموضوع الممتاز وياليت تحط رقم للمهندس


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يوليو 2008)

الزملاء الأعزاء 
هذه الفكرة عمرها سبعون عاماً 
الهدف منها ليس التخلص من الأملاح الموجودة في الماء أو إزالتها ، لأنه لا يمكن إزالة المركبات الكيميائية بوسائل وطرق فيزيائية ، إنما يمكن تغيير خصائص المركبات والأملاح لكي لا يكون لها تأثير سلبي على الخلايا الحيوانية والنباتية ......
وذلك باستخدام القوى المغناطيسية ............هذه الكرة أساسها الروس في بدايات القرن الماضي وطوروها حتى تمكن الأمريكان من حل اللغز فيما بعد( أو ربما سافر بعضالروس إلى أمريكا ليأخذوا أموالاً على تسريب الفكرة ) وطوروا الفكرة ، وصنعوا لها دعاية كبيرة جداً في نهايات القرن الماضي ......
أخيراً المغناطيس لا يزيل الأملاح إنما يغير البنية الجزيئية بحيث لا تؤثر الأملاح سلبأُ على النباتات والحيوان والإنسان ......
طرق إزالة الأملاح من المياه : 
1- الحلايات softners
2- التقطير ثم التكثيف 
3- الأغشية النفوذة باتجاه واحد semi-permiable membrane 
في المجالات الصناعية يستخدم المغناطيس لتغيير شكل التراكب البنيوي للأملاح بحيث تبتعد الشوارد المسببة لتشكل المادة الكلسية البيضاء على الأنابيب ، ولكن هذا يستمر لفترة معينة خلال طول معين لمسار الأنبوب ( ويختلف حسب قطر الأنبوب ، ونسبة تركيز الأملاح ) ثم يزول التأثير المغناطيسي السحري .....أو كلما وصل الماء إلى خزان تجميعي احتجنا إلى مغناطيس آخر ليتابع العمل وهكذا ...........
ويستخدم حالياً في الغسالات الأوتوماتيكية الحديثة ....................


----------



## asfour41 (30 يوليو 2008)

بكل الاحوال هذا موقع الشركة وفيه كل معلومات الاتصال..

www.magneticpro.net


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

والله يجزاكم عنا كل خير بصراحه من زمان كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## asfour41 (31 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم طارق ان كنت في السعودية ادخل الى الموقع السابق واتصل بالرقم الموجود وهو سوف يخبرك عن كل التفاصيل التي تحتاجها ..


----------

